# Ideas for ways to support my hobby



## ukihunter (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi,

Just wanted some input from all you pros out there.  I am just starting out and I ONLY want to continue crafting bath products as a hobby.  As you all know, this thing is a crazy spiral.  One project leads to another and so on and so on.....

Any ideas on what one can do to continue this hobby without making it a job?  How can one help offset the cost of the supplies without going full blown into the retail aspect of things? I just want to play and develop new things, not sell them :cry:


----------



## Deda (Nov 20, 2009)

Second job?

LOL, any hobby is expensive.  I love to quilt, just making one average queen sized quilt can cost over $150.00.

I think it's the same with most hobbies, they can be expensive, like soap (oils, lye, equipment, FOs, EOs and molds) or cost very little like bird watching (book, coffee thermos, binoculars and notebook).  

Cooking's another great hobby, and you can eat your projects, _or so I've been told..._


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 20, 2009)

cooking can be expensive too, especially with a 255 pound husband!

As far as I know, in the US it's not legally possible to sell as a hobby.


----------



## agriffin (Nov 21, 2009)

Teach Classes!  Especially if you have a local craft store or candle/soap supply store.


----------



## ukihunter (Nov 22, 2009)

Not good at teaching ! lol

Just have to resign myself to the fact that crafting bath products is an expensive hobby.  I am guessing thats why the majority of the people end up in selling their products.  I shouldn't be whining but the start up is soooo expensive, especially in Canada.  My shipping alone was $57 :cry:. 

Makes me want to take up bird watching!        Hubby tells me that good binoculars will run in the thousands. :wink:


----------



## Deda (Nov 22, 2009)

I'd been a hobby soaper for several years before deciding that in 2 years I would be selling my soaps.

In the 2 years preceding my first sale I invested an average of over $7000 - each year - in testing, supplies, equipment, insurance and other expenses, all before selling my first bar.

Expensive, yes, but worth it.  IMO


----------



## carebear (Nov 22, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> I'd been a hobby soaper for several years before deciding that in 2 years I would be selling my soaps.
> 
> In the 2 years preceding my first sale I invested an average of over $7000 - each year - in testing, supplies, equipment, insurance and other expenses, all before selling my first bar.
> 
> Expensive, yes, but worth it.  IMO


sounds about right.


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 22, 2009)

:shock: I'm gonna need much much more...
You think almost 60 bugs is a lot of money for shipping? Come live where I live


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 23, 2009)

I've been soaping for coming up to two years now, and I'm not ready to sell.
I'm confident in my soap, I know what I'm doing, and I know it's lovely soap. But I have worked very very hard to get to that. It's not easy.  I love giving it away, and lots of people ask me for it. My son's teacher asked me for some more, which gave me a real buzz, DS originally made her up a little parcel to say thanks for helping him with his extra reading.
DD's friends mums always ask me for "have you got any more of that lovely soap available".
It's the business side of it that I'm not ready for, I haven't got labels, business name, packaging, pricing, although I do have insurance (with house insurance) but if I got into business I will do it separately.


----------



## nup (Nov 23, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> I've been soaping for coming up to two years now, and I'm not ready to sell.
> I'm confident in my soap, I know what I'm doing, and I know it's lovely soap. But I have worked very very hard to get to that. It's not easy.  I love giving it away, and lots of people ask me for it. My son's teacher asked me for some more, which gave me a real buzz, DS originally made her up a little parcel to say thanks for helping him with his extra reading.
> DD's friends mums always ask me for "have you got any more of that lovely soap available".
> It's the business side of it that I'm not ready for, I haven't got labels, business name, packaging, pricing, although I do have insurance (with house insurance) but if I got into business I will do it separately.


Same thing goes for me too...


----------



## Manchy (Nov 23, 2009)

if you're doing it as a hobby you can always count on gift giving - every birthday, holiday, anniversary ... you'll give away your soaps and bath products. it cuts your costs there. and, you'll become everybody's favorite friend  just one day you'll realize that you're invited to every occasion 

also, you won't be buying so much of that stuff anymore. i just buy other people's handmade soaps because of two reasons - i really love handmade soap and second, i'm curious to compare it with mine. i don't really need it   buuut, i don't buy shower gels, shampoos, lotions, any stuff for cleaning dishes, clothes, floors... - i found out how versatile soap can be   

and, besides, as already stated - almost every hobby costs some money, so don't worry..


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 16, 2009)

I am in the same situation. I love soaping but money is too tight to keep it as a hobby. I am still working on figuring something out.

What I do know is that money would be even tighter if someone sued you for your products!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 16, 2009)

In the begining I financed my soaping by hosting co-ops. I charged just enough of a 'hostess fee' that my share of the supply was free. It was a lot of work keeping up w/ the co-ops though.


----------



## ChrissyB (Dec 16, 2009)

Tab, I agree that co-ops are a lot of work!


----------



## Loyceann (Jan 13, 2010)

*Supporting your new business*

I designed my web site before I started really selling soap.  I used Yahoo Page Builder at first then switched to Sitebuilder.  I advertize through Google Ad Words and the local newspaper.  I have done craft shows and flea markets.  I set up a business account at a bank that allows me to advertize with them for free.
http://www.grandmaandmesoaps.com/Products.html


----------



## lindseyga (Jul 4, 2010)

*teaching classes*

I've been making soap for a few months and everyone loves it.  I've got two main recipes I use and just go from there.  I'm getting my class outline to teach a very basic unscented soap at the local arts assoc.  I'm very excited and have been doing some sales at the farmer's market, though I'm thinking I'm going to have to travel a couple of hours to the huge farmers markets just to make it worth while.  Good luck


----------



## rubyslippers (Jul 6, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> I'd been a hobby soaper for several years before deciding that in 2 years I would be selling my soaps.
> 
> In the 2 years preceding my first sale I invested an average of over $7000 - each year - in testing, supplies, equipment, insurance and other expenses, all before selling my first bar.
> 
> Expensive, yes, but worth it.  IMO




Oh my!   This post makes me feel sooooo much better    Since I only soap as a retirement hobby (no longer gainfully employed) I have *tried* to limit my internet orders to $100.00 per month.  It may take me several months to accumulate all the supplies to start on my next bath/body project.  (My latest order will be delivered today & now I can try some lotions and bath fizzies   )  Sorry to deviate off topic.....but Deda's post sparked a response from me.


----------

